# JD 4410 eHydro bucks like a bronco! Help!



## seahunter (Oct 26, 2010)

My 10 year old JD 4410 eHydro has started to run rough. 
It feels like the engine is missing or not getting fuel so the tractor jumps and moves in fits and starts.
But, it's NOT the engine. That hums along perfectly. I've checked the and air and fuel filter and they are perfect. The tachometer is steady and the engine is smooth so it must be in the hydraulics or drive.
After about 10 minutes of running it settles down and moves along just fine.
Any ideas before I start tearing apart the hydraulics please??

Thanks in advance. Alec


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

When were the hydraulic filters and fluid last changed?


----------



## seahunter (Oct 26, 2010)

It's been a while but not stupidly so. I'd say about 200 hours.
That was going to be my first 2nd step after checking the engine.
There is no noise from the hydraulics and the fluid looks clean but that is where I'll go next.
Thanks for your reply. Alec


----------

